# Visiting Amelia Island June 2-8



## Guest (May 28, 2019)

For this year's beach pilgrimage, i'm taking the family to Amelia Island next week. This will be my first time there and my fifth surf fishing trip. Be staying near Main Beach Park and I have to fish close to the house since it is a family trip after all. How's fishing there this time of year? I'll use a pompano rig with sand flea fish bites, salted clams, salted sand fleas (to supplement if live are hard to find), as well as lures likes spoons and spooks and gulp shrimp on jigs. Will use a sabiki rig to catch fish for cut bait and see if i can hook something larger. Tips as to what works on Amelia or what I should target would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I could show you a good pompano lure that all my friends and I used all the time for pompano and we caught a lot of them with it. But It won't show up on your post. I will try, and maybe whoever runs this site will give us a break and show it.
View attachment 60465
View attachment 60467
View attachment 60469


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2019)

andypat said:


> I could show you a good pompano lure that all my friends and I used all the time for pompano and we caught a lot of them with it. But It won't show up on your post. I will try, and maybe whoever runs this site will give us a break and show it.
> View attachment 60465
> View attachment 60467
> View attachment 60469


What's it called? I'll Google it. Thanks!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

dgaplin said:


> What's it called? I'll Google it. Thanks!


The Original Doc's Goofy Jig - Fishing Headquarters. https://www.fishingheadquarters.net/orgojig.html


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Doc's have been gone for awhile. Silly willies are the available equivalent.
.
Spanish mackerel should be busting right now.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Check out the George Crady Bridge too for fishing. There's a guy on the Florida Sportsman Forum they call the mayor and he has that bridge dialed in and gives very detailed fishing reports. I'm heading there in July and everything I read so far says that fishing the incoming tide is best due to cleaner water. Good luck


----------

